# How long until you are assigned a DIAC contact or case officer?



## Cruzader77 (May 13, 2008)

Hi all. I have a new question!

After applying for a Skilled Independent Visa (175) or Skilled Sponsored Visa (176), how long did you have to wait until you were assigned a case officer? I mean, after the DIAC acknowledges receipt of your application, are you given a contact person, or case officer, then? If you needed to get in contact with the DIAC, do they assign you someone then or must you wait months until you are assigned someone? Thanks


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi there, we are 176'rs too and submitted our application in October and was with a case officer in Jan/early Feb. 

We have our visas as of last week and are off to Brisbane in September


----------



## Cruzader77 (May 13, 2008)

That is a quick turnaround, scottishcelts.. Congratulations!!!!! I envy you so much right now!! I sent you a private message. If you get a chance, could you take a look? Thanks!


----------

